# NPP Day 12 - August 6th



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Carnaval.

Was listening to this earlier when I commented that I don't get Schumann's piano music. It's ok. Fun, I suppose. I wasn't able to give it proper attention because my wife kept asking me about the economy, the debt, and so on.










Khachaturian. Very nice but I need to get a better, more moden recording of this when my project is finished.










Symphony #6. My Beethoven set for a lot of years was Gardiner, and then I got Zinman because it was cheap, and then I finally decided to spring for Karajan when I got it cheap too, and I've only listened to it a couple of times. So here I go again! I love the 6th, but I like Bohm's more than this one.










Sonata #30, op. 109. Very nice, but Pollini is going to remain my favorite here for at least one more round. I've now listened to the Gilels set about 3 times. A lot of good music there.










#8. Boy, I remember liking this much more than I did last night. I must have just not been in the mood.

723 hours to go - EDIT: until I recalculated and now have 1338 hours to go. I cannot wait that long for future purchases. I will have to reconsider my project. Perhaps something like: I am only allowed to buy something for every 100 hours of music I listen to. I will think about it....

More edit: Have done 56 hours in 13 days. So about 50 hrs of listening ~ $10 of CDs... maybe...


----------

